# Parting out 3 1600 Roadsters



## AirmanUtz (Jan 26, 2007)

It won't let me post in the classifieds so I have to post here.

I have 3 1600 Roadsters, a '67, '68 and '69. Too many parts to list. Either for a project car or parts for your project.

Please call Lewis at (503) 704-7639.


----------

